# My Carpie gifts from Santa



## BottomBouncer

I am the proud new owner of a Shimano 4500btr, a Shimano Nexave 3lbtc and two Fox MkII swingers....blue and purple...

Family doesn't understand that the swingers go with the alarms(didn't get those)...but it's a start


----------



## PAYARA

Which Nexave are they? can you give a discription of the blank
and whippings.Thanks


----------



## RiverRat

Yea Jake got a 12' 3.00 lb TC Nexave also, along with a Fox 32" Barble net like mine and a landing mat.
Im pretty sure Dave has one of the 12' 3.00 lb TC Nexaves also.....nice rod.


Good show BB, glad ya got some carp stuff so far.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

my santa took the wrong route and will arrive here a couple of months behind.. he said it was too bulky to be carry around..  and here i am got the itch to play with my new toys..


----------



## TimJC

You probably won't need it when it arrives. That sucks dude.


----------



## o.c.c dave

got one of the new tica abyss baitrunners(8007 model) took it out today landed one on it very smooth reel. didnt really need this type of reel for the area I was fishing but could not wait to use it.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

My order came the other day. I got the Nexave 12' 2.75 lb TC, 32" barble net, and the stalker landing mat. Today i went over to Cabelas in WV and got a few packs of hooks and a new carp backpack. Its been a good x-mas so far.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker

dave.. is that reel pretty heavy?? say compare to the shimano BTR.. whats the line capacity? and how's the drag feel, pretty smooth??thanks dood.. 
i'm so pissed right now i may just order another bivvy from around here.. then i'll have 2..


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'm gonna order a 2.75 in the next week or so...they are outta 3's...if not I guess I won't have a matching pair  oh well......there's worse things in life


----------



## crappielooker

dood.. my stuff are mix and match as well.. lol.. the only thing i have all match are my reels..


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Congrats on the new stuff guys....hope you get lots of enjoyment out of them. Sorry to hear about the "re-route" Ak....I've got all the patience in world while fishing and most other things in life...but, when it comes to ordering to new toys...I want em as soon as I finish giving em my credit card number


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Oh...nothing to fish with new for me...but, did get an aquarium upgrade for my koi/bait test tank.  Just moved em into it. 2 1/2 years ago when I first got them...only about an inch long.....now they're between 5" and 6". Gonna have to release them into someones koi pond probably the summer of 2007.


----------



## crappielooker

no waay bob.. get a 55 gallon and ya can at least keep them a few more years..


----------



## Buckeye Bob

crappielooker said:


> no waay bob.. get a 55 gallon and ya can at least keep them a few more years..


Was lookin at em today...  For now I'm trying to figure out what I'm gonna put in the vacant aquarium after I give things a good clean up.


----------



## crappielooker

do a plant tank .. with lotsa neon tetras..  that's my next tank.. along with a CO2 diffusion..


----------



## crappielooker

i finally found the knots tyer at mad river outfitter.. i guess that made my xmas..  now i have to figure how to use this thing..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Now all I need is two alarms, a pod and another rod.


----------



## RiverRat

Bob, my son Christopher had 4 koi is his tank for a few years..2 of them were white linear's and one of those was a butterfly koi...awesome looking fish.

We took them this fall out to my brothers and put them in his 1000 gal. garden/koi pond. He has over 30 koi in it and his biggest ones are in the 5 lb range....its also heated for the winter. They will take pellets right out of your hands..i would love to have a set up like that some day..maybe when we move i'll get one together?

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Domesticated flathead bait....


----------



## RiverRat

Yup, pretty much..i used to have a 175 gal. bait tank in my garage, i still have my 150 qt. bait cooler set up though...cant get rid of that, ya never know when i'll get the "itch" again for some big flathead action.


Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

That itch is always there.....it's the big flathead action that is hard to find....


----------



## Buckeye Bob

BottomBouncer said:


> Domesticated flathead bait....


    Ya got that right. Every once in awhile I buy a couple from the bait store to throw out a flathead line out here at Buckeye Lake....good size channels are all I usually catch on em...but, I don't have any problem hooking them up. Something about feeding and cleaning up after these domestics that make ya look for "predator free" water to release em in  Was told today by the mom/pop aquarium store I deal with that they could get me a good home and even a good price for em when I was ready


----------



## PAYARA

Soo,can anyone tell me which Nexave they are????thanks


----------



## RiverRat

There the SHIMANO NEXAVE that Wackerbaits has on SALE for $99...who knows what year model they are though...you know how Paul only carrys OLD models of Shimano's, like the Tribal & Techniums he has.

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I also just ordered the ACS vibration alarms. After seeing Dave's in action I think they are well worth the money. I also ordered their zipper top method bowl. My carp shopping is almost complete. All I need now is to find a few good deals on some reels and I will be done. I have until spring to get those though, have to keep an eye out on ebay.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat

Heck yea, good order Jake..i would love to get a pair myself...maybe i will order them this thursday so i still get the sale price. That way i can put up my Delkims until warm weather comes back around and use the ACS ones for winter only.

Also, Im thinking of give'in my Dad my Frontier pod...so when you get your ACS vibro's i'll get my MX alarms back from you so i can put them on that pod for him...im going to look around at a pair of rods & BTR reels for him too.....that way he has the full set up for next season. He wants to go to the Ohio river, Scioto and Muskingum with us on some carpin trips for sure.
Not sure if i should get him a nice pair of 9'ers or go the 11'-12' route or not yet...i'll have to throw out some questions to get a feel for what he would prefer without telling him about it until i have the full set up..should be a great B-day gift.
Same on reels, not sure what he would be comfortable with..but probably something in the 3500 size would be great.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon

Wife got me a Zebco 202 combo, a box of Wheaties, and some size #4 hooks. I'm ready to go carpin' 

Maybe next year. I'd like to have one decent, not great, but decent Carp outfit. I hope you guys all land a 20# mirror this winter. Good luck to all of ya.


----------



## RiverRat

Mellon, great wife ya got there...that combo started many of us on our path way to carp and other species and will still catch just as many fish today as it did back then.

You'll have to head up this way next year and fish with us...you'll see the crazy tackle is certainly NOT needed, but lots of fun ...as Bob always says.." Carp fishing can be as simple or as complicated as you make it".....i always make things complicated ..lol.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott,Iam just wondering if the Nexave Paul is carrying
are the same as the ones I have?there is 2 versions a
black blank,black whippings and the grey blank,orange
whippings(which I have).He lists the Black rod on the site
but who knows which one hes really carrying?I bought
mine from Canada well before he started selling them?


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, im pretty sure the ones that Dave & Jake got are the "grey blank,orange
whippings" too. I think Paul gets his Shimano rods from the same place you ordered yours from, since i heard his supplier is from Canada.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah he might get them from the same place.Anyway,
I have absolutly loved mine.I figure that once their gone
you will never see another one?Shimano has so many 
rods out and they change,ect ,you know what I mean?
Plus these Nexave are models that were put out a good
3yrs ago.They are listed 'new' in some of the mags from
early '03.


----------



## RiverRat

Well, i have yet to use one of theirs, but its a SHIMANO and at the low discount price Wacker has them for its a STEAL. If i was looking to get a pair of new carp rods, these would be it for everyday carpin.

I myself am waiting to see if Paul ever gets in any more Warrior XT's in the 13' 3.50 TC model again..geez he is always out of everything!!! I want another pair of heavy long rods to put a new pair of original Emblem Z 5500's on for super long range work(boating baits out)..lol..if ya now what i mean . At $115 each brand new in the box they were a steal..i dont like the new Daiwa EMCAST or Empro's, they are nothing like the original Z's.

Might be time to look into getting a dealers permit to cut out the middle man myself?

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

Daiwa have come out with another emcast lines of reels now.. these are to replace those discontinued original emblem Z(i believe).. i forgot what they call it, but when i find them again..i'll let you all know..
shimano Tribal XT-A specimen is now my dream rod to have.. i like how you can customize the reel seat to be anywhere along the handle.. you can easily add more distance to that cast for sure.. but at 250 UK pounds a piece, i can only dream of owning one..  maybe brian will get a set..


----------



## crappielooker

its Daiwa Emcast EVO.. and Daiwa Emcast Advanced.. 
the EVO have 7 bearings while the advanced got 10..


----------



## RiverRat

Daiwa stopped making the EMBLEM Za, Xa and X(the graphite spool one) and came out with the Emcast(cheaper model) and Emblem Pro...they do not feel or lay line like the original Emblem series...shame, but its true.

I snatched 2 of these a short while ago and plan to use them only for specific use on large waters when needing to reach structure , drop-offs, creek channels, ect. in a distance farther than 150 yrds. from shore.












I was looking at the brand new Shimano Ultegra with BTR spool feature, until i found these gems. Hard to find reel indeed brand new in box..i have a source that has about a dozen of them. 

As far as rods, im working on a source right now on getting me a pair of Century NG's...13' 3.50 TC for a great deal. 


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

century are nice..


----------



## BottomBouncer

I think I saw that reel pictured above...at first I thought it was a long stroke Stradic or something.....

Pretty sure it was the same, I search and see.......


----------



## RiverRat

BB, the reel above is about 2 times the size of a Shimano Stradic 4000 because of its "big pit" style spool. the pair i bought are 5500-Za's.

If ya do find them..shhh..some things are better left for others to find themselfs..lol..

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Oh.........I found some.......just need to come up with some extra scratch....unless they are still there in a few weeks for the tax money...


----------



## BottomBouncer

Upon further looking about........I found a Daiwa Crosscast which looks pretty interesting


----------



## crappielooker

nice japanese model reel..


----------



## RiverRat

Ak, any word on your bivvy/tent thats being sent over yet?

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Ak..."Daiwa Emcast EVO.. and Daiwa Emcast Advanced"
I found the EmCast EVO for *US$ 88.23 [size=-1](£ 49.99)[/size]* 










Did'nt see the EmCast Advanced though.


For anyone interested in the Daiwa Sportmatic X Baitrunner(5000BR or 5500BR), i found them for cheaper than the America Daiwa GrandWave.... *US$ 229.42 [size=-1](£ 129.99) [/size]*
*[/color]*
*[size=-1]







[/size]*

The GrandWave 5000BR runs $249.00...Which BOTH are still cheaper than the Infinity X BR at *US$ 326.49 *[size=-1]*(£ 184.99) .*[/size]
For the cost of the Infinity X, it would be better to spend the same amount and buy the top-of-the-line Daiwa BR the Sportmatic Z...by far the best out of the 4 they make.

Ak, i found your dream Shimano Tribals..."the top-of-the-range Tribal XTR, Tribal XT-A and Tribal A ranges"












"The benefits are a seat that is fully adjustable to suit all casting styles. Simply move the seat to the required position, insert your reel and lock down."

Greg, i found your Nexave rods still listed on the Shimano site..

NEXAVE AX SPECIMENUltra-cult at affordable prices. If looks could kill, these stylish rods will and they'll catch loads of envious glances as they sit there on your buzzers. Mega slim spigot blanks with minimalist fittings and butt design features not only look the part, but they feel great to use enabling effortless big casts with great playing sensation and control. The matt charcoal grey blank finish is non-reflective and the black whippings and customised decals are the height of carp rod cool. If you are in the market for a set of rods that says a little bit more about you than the others and deliver unequivocal performance at a great price - Nexave AX Specimen have got your name on them!

I guess these are GREY blanks with BLACK whippings..not the ones Paul is selling. So these must be the NEWer models. 

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Scott, the grey blank,orange whippings are the Nexave FA.Both
the AX and FA are listed in the mags from '03.I have a review of the 
AX in the mag,stated how its a great budget rod,ect,ect.The AX 
is a little more expensive,and when I bought my Nexave from Canada
I thought I was getting the AX,but they turned out to be FA.No big
deal though,as the FA are great rods and I got 4 of the 3lb for an
excelent price.Cheaper than you can buy 4 from Paul now


----------



## crappielooker

i talked to the shipper in england late last night and they said it should be here in 5 weeks.. fingers crossed..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I picked up my last gift a few weeks ago. That is the waterfowl ruck sack that I talked about in the thread "packing more compact" For $35 its a hard deal to beat.

All I need now is 1 to 2 more baitrunners and I will be set. I still have 3 months to get those so no real hurry.

Jake


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Sounds like a good deal there Jake...what's the brand or model of the one you got?


----------



## RiverRat

Heres the one he got Bob:










He got the Advantage MAX-4 HD...VERY sweet rucksack indeed.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20712&id=0005721511894a&navCount=1&podId=0005721&parentId=cat20770&navAction=push&catalogCode=UF&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20770&hasJS=true


----------



## crappielooker

are there any internal frame or any support for that rucksack?? not bad looking either..


----------



## RiverRat

Ak, no internal support system..or the price would of been probably double.
For short sessions or packing in far, this bag is very nice..very durable.
I might pick up on in the Shadow Grass pattern..for stalking, scouting this year.


Also for those wanting an even smaller lighter ruck sack for stalking or just for hiking long ways to fish:










For $20 its hard to beat !

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat470076&id=0026022516442a&navCount=7&podId=0026022&parentId=cat600634&navAction=push&catalogCode=IG&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat600634&hasJS=true


----------



## BottomBouncer

I need to get my second nexave, so I'll have two medium duty rods, then a pod and alarms. Then a couple long range combos....

Luckily, my new position at work is going to pay more than I originally thought  

What thoughts on a pair of 13' rods....say in the $125-$175 range.......less is fine too  It would have to be a super nice for for me to drop $175 each....


----------



## BottomBouncer

Check out this reel:

Daiwa


----------



## BottomBouncer

Anyone know about the Fox Aquos rod? When I get a couple of bit pit reels for the ones jumping way out there...I'd like a pair of 13' 3.5tc rods...


----------



## RiverRat

BB, first off..DO NOT look into getting any of those Japanese model reels unless your prepared to pay TOP dollar.

2nd, the best affordable 13' rods are the Fox warrior & warrior XT...i have a pair of the regular warriors in 13' 3.25TC and use them for long range method fishing. Both models will run you around $120 ea.
Now the BEST 13' rods i have used are the Shimano Techniums....but if you want a heavy rod, they are only 3.00TC with is no different really than a 12' 3.00TC..for a heavy long range . For a 13'er i want it to be heavy for method feeders..atleast 3.25-3.50TC...but for casting long range with 3 1/2-3 3/4 oz. sinkers they are awesome, just not 3oz. feeders inside big method balls!..plus i really like the Technium rods and have a pair of them..they are by far the best rods i own, built much better too !
Most guys will never need a 13' rod....when casting distance most normal anglers can cast farther with 12'ers....its all in the style of cast you use...i have adapted to my 13'ers very well and most times use them over my 12'ers...its all personal choice and need.

Also i will tell you most do not and will not need a BIG PIT set-up.....make sure its REALLY want you need before going through with it...trust me you can reach VERY far with a balanced 11'-12' combo.

IMO,
Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Again, the Fox Aquos are their TOP end range right below the Matrix...will probably cost you around $250-$300..thats IF you could even get them here in the USA?

You should really consider holding off on a long range set-up until you've handled a few 13'ers w/ big pit reels...you might be turned off of them?
I will gladly meet ya sometime above Griggs and let ya cast a few of my long range combos.
I know some that dove in quickly and bought up some big pit reels and such with high hopes of long range fishing and what have you....only to turn around the nest season or 2 after and selling them......TRUST me its NOT for everyone.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

I was luck enough to begin my experience with English
Carp rods with rods of 3.5lb.I can back up Scotts statement
about them NOT being for everyone.They are heavy rods!Not
surf rods by any means but at the VERY top of the carp rod
tree.You can get by for years with 2.75lb rod,but you WILL
be limmited in capabilities.You have to decide how much
fishing you do that would require such a heavy rod,you
know?I personally wouldnt be without a set of 3.5lbers.
And the complete ability to fish at range.That includes
LONG range spodding and marker work!I probably take
more pride and put more effort in this than any other 
aspect of carp fishing.

Those Aquos are Sexy!..yes Scott I said sexy again!  
But,Iam thinking those 13' 3.5lbers are a lighter
3.5lb,...you know?I tell you what!those 13' 3.5lb 
Prolocic XLNT are F'ing BEASTS!Unbelieveable
quality and preformace for money,IMO!

Big Pits are another matter!I have used large reels
fixed and free-spool for ALL my carp fishing in the 
last 8 years.(except in stalking/float fishing)I didn't 
untill 2004 get into the Big Pits.
I love the large spools and the amount of line they
hold.Not that I need all that line.Big pit reels are
a better buy than a really heavy rod.As its not
overkill IMO to put a Big Pit on a 2.75lb rod.You
know what Iam sayin?


----------



## BottomBouncer

I had a quantum bluerunner surf(big pit style spool) on a 10' rod for cattin'.....it didn't seem bad at all......I gave it to Mushi......

I always see the carp jumpin' way out in the distance when I'm at Alum or Buckeye....and other places... My btr and nexave can cast half way across at the fishinger rd. docks on griggs. I would be afraid that I get way out there and not have enough line and get spooled by a runner. I'm gonna get a season out of the nexave combos and see about the large combos for next year.

How'd yah like that Daiwa?


----------



## RiverRat

BB, im not trying to turn you away from surper long heavy rods or big pit style reels...just dont want ya buying stuff ya might not really use, or want after a season or two is all.

As far as that Daiwa reel from Japan tackle..YES its nice, i personally dont like the color of it...but too pricey for my taste for what it is.....If i was to buy any other "big pit" style reels it would be either the new Shimano Ultegra from the UK..or the Daiwa Sportmatic Z from Japan. Im set for many years with the reels i have now.
If your looking for just fixed spool(non-baitrunner) reels..might i suggest these ones found in AMERICA for better prices than you'll find anywhere over-seas:











Okuma AXION LONG CAST SPOOL SURF REELS in 3 sizes. 
Quality construction using 12 ball bearings. 
AXS-60 , AXS-65 & AXS-90 = $109-$119










Okuma ORYX LONG CAST SPOOL SURF REELS in 2 sizes. 
Quality construction using 6 ball bearings. 
RXS-60, RXS-65 & RXS-90 = $74-$84










*SCEPTER GF SERIES **Tica Scepter GF long Casting Spinning Reels with Spare Spool. 
Top Quality Spinning Reels with 7 ball bearings, Aluminum Spool, Wood Handle, Machine cut Gears Stainless Steel Shaft, and many more items makes this reel the long casting surf series reels. *

*GF8000-GF10000 = $72*












*New! 2003 DOLPHIN SF Series reels** 13 pcs precision ball bearings. 
* Aluminum spool. 
* Anti-twist line roller, titanium plated. 
* Computer designed balanced rotor to minimize vibration. 
* Click sounded drag knob. 
* Instant anti-reverse. 
* Mini bearing inside of line roller. 
* Right / left interchangeable handle. 
* Worm shaft system. 
* Special design prevents line from gathering under the spool without sacrificing casting. 
* 85 mm extra long arm of handle, supports you easy and simple operation while retrieving. 
* Coiled bail spring. 
* Power drive gear equipped for higher strength and better smoothness (for the species with gear ratio 4.1:1). 
* There are eight additional spools available for your choice(match). 

SF5000-SF10000 =$90













*DOLPHIN SE Series*** 13 pcs precision ball bearings. 
* Aluminum spool. 
* Anti-twist line roller, titanium plated. 
* Computer designed balanced rotor to minimize vibration. 
* Click sounded drag knob. 
* Instant anti-reverse. 
* Mini bearing inside of line roller. 
* Right / left interchangeable handle. 
* Worm shaft system. 
* Special design prevents line from gathering under the spool without sacrificing casting. 
* 85 mm extra long arm of handle, supports you easy and simple operation while retrieving. 
* Coiled bail spring. 
* Power drive gear equipped for higher strength and better smoothness (for the species with gear ratio 4.1:1). 
* There are eight additional spools available for your choice(match).*


*SE5000-SE10000 = $90*


----------



## PAYARA

Having the ability to cast to range is useless IMO,unless you 
have the ability to bait up at the same distance!Casting a 
single hook bait to massive range will on occasion pick up
a fish,I know first hand that it will.But,I would say 99% of 
the its useless...IMO?I urge all to look into long range
baiting aides.The proper spod rods,spods,sticks,ect.


----------



## RiverRat

Greg, got that covered....i know i can get chum out over my hookbaits, being good at casting hookbaits also means you must be good at spodding too. Plus there are "other" ways to get the job done .

But to point out, i bet Frank Warwick would LOL at you for your comment about single hookbait cast to the horizon not catching many fish. If you've seen the Gardner CarpWise vidoes...i have 1-6 series, he casts a very bright, over flavored hookbait to ranges of 170-180 yrds using fixed spool Daiwa big pit reels, Century FMJ rods and 5 oz. leads.

He caught very well doing it and explained why it works very well on clear water lakes, ect. He said hes done that technique all over the world and said people would be amazed at his catch rate doing it....ya know the floro pop-up boilies with his name on them.....thats the ones he fishes at mega range, single hookbait, thats why he designed them.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Like I said,I know first had that it can be effective.But Frank
most likely has to cast near 200 yrds to even reach feeding
fish on those big French lakes,ect?However,Frank Warwick is
a casting GOD!And what works well for him could very well be
an exception?Think about it Scott.You fish the method.If you 
had 2 baits placed at 200yds side by side,one fished with the
method and one fished plain.Which do YOU think is getting the
most attention?I have had hundereds of carp on single bread 
hook baits,fished in the middle of nowhere,I have myself had
a number of carp on a single boilie in the middle of nowhere.
Always most confident fishing bread by itself.Too bad I can
throw it 100yds or more.

Oh yeah,I know your 'other' way of getting it done


----------



## The Kernel

River Rat

Have you thought about getting yourself one of these for your future fishing trips? Essential I'd say for when one of the more physically orientated Caggers come to 'collect' what you stole from Terry. Ive heard a visit might be closer than you think...I'd pay up if I was you and be done with it....


----------



## The Kernel

Maybe a camou' one wouldn't look too bad on the bank?......


----------



## RiverRat

Nuff said about this subject...post about the threads topic or atleast SOMETHING fishing..or save that for the "other" forum where it belongs.

Scott

Edited by ME...im not going to give into such threats, if anyone has issues with me, PM or E-MAIL me directly.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

PAYARA said:


> Frank Warwick is a casting GOD!


   He can definately cast. Had the pleasure of fishing with him and Jason Cann for a week up on the St Lawrence...can definately put it out there. And his little high attracts all by themselves caught a bunch....that's what got me started on single high attracts.

As far as baiting at range goes...I've really come to like the Nash Method Blaster...great to get method balls (balls of chum) out accurately at 100 plus yards....much quicker as well. Do still use a spod though when baiting with particles...but, don't do that so much anymore at long range.


----------



## PAYARA

Bob,I would definatly LOVE to see his casting first hand!I would
also LOVE to see him spod at mega range as well.I have read
that this guy(Frank)can put a spod out to unbelieveable ranges?
You have to respect these guys like Frank Warwick and Mark 
Hutchinson(sp) and their abilites.Both Century consultants and
rightly so!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Definately good at what they do. Here's a pic I took of Jason taking a pic of Frank. Great bankside company....and learned a lot. It peaked my interest in long range fishing on big waters.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Greg....his rig consisted of 5 oz Korda distance leads, ....along with korda lead clips and snakebite hooklengths. Don't ever remember seeing him bring in a tangled rig. He was testing a Century proto-type as well..


----------



## crappielooker

my "container" will be arriving feb.2 .. maan, i can hardly wait for it to get here.. just in time for the harsh winter weather..  woohoo..


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Glad to hear it Ak....happy for ya.


----------



## The Kernel

Bob

Was Frank Warwick punching out single high attract baits on the St lawrence? If so, how did his catch rate compare to those that were spodding etc?


----------



## PAYARA

Mark,If I remember Bob's story correctly,I believe for a
while Frank was the only one catching.Because he was
able to reach the distances the fish were at?I seem to
remeber Bob stating that at some point Frank had the 
guides dump a bunch of bait out at some unfathomable 
distace.And was then casting to the baited area?Do
I have that right Bob?Its a pretty interesting story!

BTW Bob,Thanks for a discription of the rig Frank
used.I had imagined a stiff/anti tangle hook link
such as Snakebite would be a must for a tangle
free set up.


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Bob, i knew you had fished with Frank and saw his single baits in action.

I guess im the only one thats seen the Gardner vidoes?....along with the great Rigwise & baitwise videos...LOADS of great information...a must see!

Scott


----------



## Buckeye Bob

The Kernel said:


> Was Frank Warwick punching out single high attract baits on the St lawrence? If so, how did his catch rate compare to those that were spodding etc?


The week/fishing days went as follows. First day water was chummed by Jerry of American Carping Adventures with maybe 15 gal of maize and 10 k of boilies (rosehip and honey by Mistral). First night we all left and chummed another 10 gal. No boilies. Frank and Jason asked for a 5 gal bucket to be dumped the first day out at maybe 140 yards. No additional chumming was requested by any of us for the rest of the week.

We all caught good during the morning til about 11 am....then fish went way out. Frank and Jason were the only ones who could stay in the fish all day and that was casting 150 plus yards...sometimes I couldn't see where they landed and didn't think the line was ever gonna stop coming off their spools. No way to spod or sling shot out that far....for those of us that were in the 100 to 120 yd range...even spodding wouldn't hold the fish in the area...not sure why...they just left. We all sort of thought it was the clear water and extremely sunny days. Anywho....on the last day they were down to 1 ea of the bright yellow pop ups they were using....as usual my good fishing ended about 11 am...and didn't pick back up til around 7 pm. Frank, with his one boilie...caught over 20 fish casting his extreme ranges (without losing that boilie). He tried other boilies but they wouldn't produce. It was a deal where...if no bite after a 1/2 hr...punch it out a bit further....til he found the fish. Definately a great learning experience for myself that I've since applied in various places with similar results (not always, but often). Even here at Buckeye Lake and at Alum.

A bit off the subject...but thinking of this trip brings back the memory of the night I spent out on an island by myself up on the St L....fishing was non-stop...around 1 am I went to using 1 rod....still couldn't take a nap...so around 3 am I pulled it out and went to sleep as they were going to pick me up at 5 am and move us all to another swim. Sorry to say...we never got into a bunch of biggies that trip...but there were some 20's and a couple 30's caught.

Anywho...at least in the place we fished...being able to go the distance...in excess of spod range...with single high attract hookbaits was the key. 

I've tested this practice on several occasions...and it normally works. Greg...I think it might have been by you...but, up at E. Harbor...fishing was kinda slow....and I put out a single high attract far enough to clear the weeds and get into deeper water. Didn't catch a biggie...in fact thought i'd missed the fish and thought I was all weeded up...ended up being a fish...weed just kept him from fighting much....caught at a time and in a place that normal range/method/packbait wasn't working. Guess the biggie for a bank angler is to be able to get to and stay with the fish as they migrate during the day. BTW...on the next cast...I "cracked off"   ...Greg or someone tried to stop me from casting as my line had wrapped around the tip in trying to miss the bush behind me...toooo late  

Having said this...margin fishing is hard to beat as well...but...there are times when a longer cast and high attracts can help you out too. Flexibility.


----------



## RiverRat

Man, great story Bob.....i want to try to make it up there sometime this year and try my luck..hopefully make a full weeks fishing out of it...either spring or fall, depends on what i can work out and see who wants to join.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah Bob,I remember that ''crack off''  I also recall that
fish,the one where you didn't quite know you had him because
he was covered in a big clump of weeds!About 17-18lbs I think
it was?


----------

